# Small stone in poop



## Tort1419 (Apr 7, 2016)

Saw this stone from my tortoise. It's tiny and it doesn't look like a kidney stone, or Uric acid stone but please let me know if I need to be worried. I did not see any struggling from my tortoise when he pooped. It's probably from one of the plant roots that he ate.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2016)

Tortoises eat rocks as a matter of course. A rock here or there is nothing to be concerned about. If the poops start looking like half gravel, then you might want to raise an eyebrow.

A weedy, high fiber diet, and supplementation with "MinerAll", will usually deter excessive rock eating. People who primarily use grocery store greens and a calcium supplement can expect to see more rock eating behavior.


----------



## Tort1419 (Apr 7, 2016)

My tortoise hasn't been outside yet because I got him in winter so yea I have been feeding a lot of grocery foods, and a calcium supplement but before winter and a little bit now I got some fresh weeds for him to eat, and some plants in his enclosure. I think he ate it accidently via eating plant roots that had a little bit of dirt. But anyways thanks for the reply and I'll keep an eye out for more rocks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 7, 2016)

Like Tom said. My tortoises seek out and eat rocks and bits of Coral in my yard if they don't get enough calcium or cuddlebone.
They pass rocks from time to time.


----------



## alejzp (Aug 9, 2022)

Tom said:


> Tortoises eat rocks as a matter of course. A rock here or there is nothing to be concerned about. If the poops start looking like half gravel, then you might want to raise an eyebrow.
> 
> A weedy, high fiber diet, and supplementation with "MinerAll", will usually deter excessive rock eating. People who primarily use grocery store greens and a calcium supplement can expect to see more rock eating behavior.


I was reading this and have found in other threads recommendations to supplement with MinerAll, I was looking for it on Amazon and it says it is for insectivorous reptiles and amphibians, but as it is recommended here it shouldn't be a problem to give to a sulcata given that she is not an insectivorous reptile?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2022)

alejzp said:


> I was reading this and have found in other threads recommendations to supplement with MinerAll, I was looking for it on Amazon and it says it is for insectivorous reptiles and amphibians, but as it is recommended here it shouldn't be a problem to give to a sulcata given that she is not an insectivorous reptile?


If I'm remembering correctly it cones in two kinds, insectivores and plant eating.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly it cones in two kinds, insectivores and plant eating.


Indoor with D3 and outdoor with no D3 is what you are remembering.


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2022)

alejzp said:


> I was reading this and have found in other threads recommendations to supplement with MinerAll, I was looking for it on Amazon and it says it is for insectivorous reptiles and amphibians, but as it is recommended here it shouldn't be a problem to give to a sulcata given that she is not an insectivorous reptile?


Not a problem. Its just minerals. It was invented to "dust" crickets and other food insects before feeding them to insectivores, but it works great for balancing out mineral content in herbivorous reptiles that are eating a lot of grocery store produce too. There are no insects or protein sources in it.


----------

